
How to not let failure hurt morale and diminish ambitions like at Yahoo - startupmngr
http://www.startupmngr.com/how-to-not-let-failure-hurt-morale-and-diminish-ambitions/
======
PaulHoule
I have no idea what the context is here. Imagine a company that has $1M of
revenue in a certain year.

It is one thing to set a goal for $3M in revenue and end up with $2.8M.

It is another thing to wind up with $1.2M.

If the $3M was really a "best estimate" of revenue odds are you are going to
be a little high or a little low and I would not get excited about it.

In the other case you are talking about a real failure.

Practically I see people react emotionally to these things in ways that are
often irrational. Practically there are organizations that lumber along for
decades setting big "stretch" goals that they never meet and the employees
really get used to it and don't get excited about it.

